# House on the Left



## dark_crystal (Jan 22, 2012)

Another nice little find




 http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735543753/




 http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735552879/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735556597/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735560433/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735565059/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735568789/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735572155/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735582047/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735585377/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735590861/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735616351/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735620031/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735623295/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735627409/






http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735637599/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735641937/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735654781/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurabroadwater/6735662245/


----------



## maximus (Jan 22, 2012)

Love it!!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 22, 2012)

Omg that's a proper time machine! 
The fan, the mirror, the photos! Thank you so much for sharing this gem!


----------



## chizyramone (Jan 22, 2012)

Stereo on top of the cooker, that is sooo sweet 

Nice report


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 22, 2012)

Love the post and the pix to bits... just be careful though, your FlikR account shows your real name against the pix and if dibble think they want someone to blame after a "break in" you're suddenly potentially a porime suspect!


----------



## dark_crystal (Jan 22, 2012)

Many thanks for your comments, TeeJF thanks for that sorted it now


----------



## nelly (Jan 22, 2012)

Quality stuff, posts like this make me wonder just how many of these time capsules are sitting around waiting to be found


----------



## st33ly (Jan 22, 2012)

nelly said:


> Quality stuff, posts like this make me wonder just how many of these time capsules are sitting around waiting to be found



Same here


----------



## Winch It In (Jan 22, 2012)

Cracking find, Nice set of pic's.


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 23, 2012)

Fantastic find and nice pics, well done & thanks for posting


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 23, 2012)

dark_crystal said:


> Many thanks for your comments, TeeJF thanks for that sorted it now



You are welcome. Funnily enough someone else had done exactly the same thing a few weeks back.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 23, 2012)

Great find...thanks for posting!


----------



## Walshy (Jan 23, 2012)

Hell it's been years since I've seen a tea-chest ...


----------



## alex76 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this place an old pub? Very nice shots cheers for sharing


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 23, 2012)

Residential exploration isn't really my thing, but I still attempt them if any are about - and I'd love to stumble across a place like this!


----------



## dark_crystal (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for your comments


----------



## Ellis (Jan 30, 2012)

Love the wire game a classic ''we made our own fun in those days!!''


----------



## eclectic_fence (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, loving the old tech, what an amazing find, nice one.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 18, 2012)

ahhh love these places..lovely photos to capture it all too.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pics cheers


----------

